# How to measure the speed of a small spring without resolving to formula's



## David Nolan (Aug 4, 2021)

*How to measure the speed of a small spring without resolving to formula's*


So, I need to know the speed of a small spring, I've tried my usual method of deducing speed which is recording it with a camera and going through the image frame by frame and deducing speed that way. However this spring is too small and too fast for that to work  I think I'd need something like 3000 fps. Next I thought about using a formula but I just don't think that it's reliable enough. I want to know it's real speed not it's hypothetical speed.  Here is the spring I'm trying to test, it's inside the black chamber and you will see it towards the end. I want to know how fast it's going exactly at each point of it's journey. How might I do this without expensive equipment and if I do need equipment what should I buy? 





Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------

